# NEED help with new home cost for excavating myself



## consolidatedbui (Apr 2, 2009)

I am a GC and have recently bid on a new home.....
i have a backhoe and done it before but not up on current pricing.. i have been know to lowball myself before.....

please help with costs to compare to mine... NE pennsylvania

32x34x7' deep for basement for home and
24x24 garage footing 4' deep
trench for electrical conduit 40'
backfill/minor grading
i figured this at 6k

trench for drain tile system away from house at 18 LF probably 7' deep and very gradually loses depth. my guess is 200'-300'
thanks


----------



## BradB (Jan 16, 2009)

Not for nothing, but be a GC and let an excavation contractor excavate. Using others that are skilled at their craft can save you money and strengthen your reputation as a skilled GC.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

funny you bring this up...times are slow around here, i'm an excavating contractor, gave a price on digging the basement/water/sewer/grading... and was asked to bid on building the home too....it's a 2500 sq ft ranch, full finished basement....how much should i bid?

btw, i have a hammer, skilsaw, and miter box


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

dayexco said:


> funny you bring this up...times are slow around here, i'm an excavating contractor, gave a price on digging the basement/water/sewer/grading... and was asked to bid on building the home too....it's a *2500 sq ft ranch, full finished basement....how much should i bid?*
> 
> btw, i have a hammer, skilsaw, and miter box


$25.00 per sf. But don't let the other contractors know I told you ok.

PS: that's using all high end fixtures Day:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> $25.00 per sf. But don't let the other contractors know I told you ok.
> 
> PS: that's using all high end fixtures Day:thumbsup:


thank JESUS!!! man, i had $17.50 in INK in my proposal already....thanks dude!!!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Because your a pro and not a homeowner or a wannabe I'd say .36 a CF.
Take that by the square and I'd say $68.00 a square, plus another $44. a square for proper backfill, we use clay because it stays put.


----------



## consolidatedbui (Apr 2, 2009)

dayexco said:


> funny you bring this up...times are slow around here, i'm an excavating contractor, gave a price on digging the basement/water/sewer/grading... and was asked to bid on building the home too....it's a 2500 sq ft ranch, full finished basement....how much should i bid?
> 
> btw, i have a hammer, skilsaw, and miter box



FUNNY though i actually could do your job... 
and your ranch would be 170k


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

FUNNY.....although i can HIRE people to do your job many GC's i see anymore, wore a tool belt, or have access to a 30 sq ft office, and a laptop, and are GC's...i've been at this too long, i've seen too many like you come and go, and i'm still here.....and i would be damned if i'd build it for 173k!! there's a whore on every street corner, huh?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

dayexco said:


> funny you bring this up...times are slow around here, i'm an excavating contractor, gave a price on digging the basement/water/sewer/grading... and was asked to bid on building the home too....it's a 2500 sq ft ranch, full finished basement....how much should i bid?
> 
> btw, i have a hammer, skilsaw, and miter box


:thumbsup:



consolidatedbui said:


> FUNNY though i actually could do your job...
> and your ranch would be 170k


That's $34 sqft of finished space. :blink:


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

consolidatedbui said:


> FUNNY though i actually could do your job...
> and your ranch would be 170k


 
Wow.... Consolidated, I would be careful where you tread here. I am also an excavation contractor and I feel like I am a pretty good one too sometimes but I'll tell you what.... I aint even a zit on Days a$$ when it comes to knowledge of the INDUSTRY.... He has quite likely forgotten more than many of us will ever know. Maybe if you took a little different tack instead of immediately being offended and throwing out some insults when you get barbed a bit things may turn out a little better for you..... it's just an idea, but it worked well for me when I stumbled onto the BB and asked a few rather not so bright questions.... FWIW, Paul


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

and i got looking at my replies to these posts...and they're very abrasive/rude....i apologize for my lack of tact in responding to your question. my answer will probably still be the same, but...this dude has to tone it down. again, to those i've offended, i extend my apology


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

dayexco said:


> and i got looking at my replies to these posts...and they're very abrasive/rude....i apologize for my lack of tact in responding to your question. my answer will probably still be the same, but...this dude has to tone it down. again, to those i've offended, i extend my apology


I am extremely offended!!!! I can't believe that you would lower yourself to actually consider building a house Day:thumbsup: Where is the dedication to your trade.........I mean anyone can build a house, but excavation is a true trade (sarcasm).

I definately know what this feels like as a lot of the builders in the area go out and buy a 7-10K backhoe, mini-hoe, etc. and brag about how easy it is.......of course they are the ones putting in the foundation, etc. so they aren't too picky when it comes to their own idea of "grade". Sewer lines are just fine with a few dips as long as they generally go downhill, and water, phone, elec. conduits can criss cross a couple times in the trench since they are so hard to contol when you slam 2yds of backfill in all at once. I think the point is we should all respect one another's trade and it definately rubs me the wrong way when people say things like "You know, I've always wanted to start and excavation company. I rented a mini-hoe one time and it was a lot of fun. Maybe when I retire from my government job, I'll start a little excavation company for something to do." Love that comment especially when I in my rain gear wallering around in the bottom of a 4ft pit trying to slide some sewer pipe together before my boots fill entirely up with muddy water............:thumbsup:


----------



## earthmover (Feb 17, 2009)

cexcavation said:


> I definately know what this feels like as a lot of the builders in the area go out and buy a 7-10K backhoe, mini-hoe, etc. and brag about how easy it is.......of course they are the ones putting in the foundation, etc. so they aren't too picky when it comes to their own idea of "grade". Sewer lines are just fine with a few dips as long as they generally go downhill, and water, phone, elec. conduits can criss cross a couple times in the trench since they are so hard to contol when you slam 2yds of backfill in all at once. I think the point is we should all respect one another's trade and it definately rubs me the wrong way when people say things like "You know, I've always wanted to start and excavation company. I rented a mini-hoe one time and it was a lot of fun. Maybe when I retire from my government job, I'll start a little excavation company for something to do." Love that comment especially when I in my rain gear wallering around in the bottom of a 4ft pit trying to slide some sewer pipe together before my boots fill entirely up with muddy water............:thumbsup:


Agreed..... Thats one thing I can't stand. Just because I make it look easy doesn't mean it is!:laughing:


----------



## consolidatedbui (Apr 2, 2009)

*wrong answer*



dayexco said:


> FUNNY.....although i can HIRE people to do your job many GC's i see anymore, wore a tool belt, or have access to a 30 sq ft office, and a laptop, and are GC's...i've been at this too long, i've seen too many like you come and go, and i'm still here.....and i would be damned if i'd build it for 173k!! there's a whore on every street corner, huh?



a 2500sf ranch is only 1250 plus basement.... which i thought was included on 2 story houses....
1250 sf x 110= 137k sf plus basement finishing............=170k

but i guess your sarcasm is funny after 3 or 4 comments, nobody thinks your funny here

i am using this site for what it is intended.... and for your info

i can dig a hole like you, plumb a boiler, layout a drop check elbow and sq to round, wire your house... roof your house (physically too), repair your deisels, layout HVAC, and get more pussy than you... but i guess you dig stuff......

i dont care how rich you are, i am not, i am young, and nobody handed me anything


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

consolidatedbui said:


> a 2500sf ranch is only 1250 plus basement.... which i thought was included on 2 story houses....


:blink:



consolidatedbui said:


> i am using this site for what it is intended.... and for your info


Yup another "How much" thread. :thumbsup:



consolidatedbui said:


> i can dig a hole like you, plumb a boiler, layout a drop check elbow and sq to round, wire your house... roof your house (physically too), repair your deisels, layout HVAC, and get more pussy than you... but i guess you dig stuff......
> 
> i dont care how rich you are, i am not, i am young, and nobody handed me anything


Sure enough, everything but use 
the shift key, and price your own work. :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

consolidatedbui said:


> i dont care how rich you are, i am not, i am young, and nobody handed me anything


That would include a brain, David. Nice attitude.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

consolidatedbui said:


> but i guess your sarcasm is funny after 3 or 4 comments, nobody thinks your funny here
> 
> Dude.... He's a freakin riot if ya get him started. You should drop in the chat room on a Thursday evening sometime to see him in action. You'll have to check your attitude at the door though....
> 
> ...


 I gotta second that above opinion about never being handed a brain. You're got a long row to hoe in front of you friend....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

consolidatedbui said:


> a 2500sf ranch is only 1250 plus basement.... which i thought was included on 2 story houses....
> 1250 sf x 110= 137k sf plus basement finishing............=170k * i can see why you question your pricing.... 2500 sq. ranch with finished basement....in these parts anyway...is 5000 sq ft. finished living area. when i'm asked to quote a 2500 sq foot ranch, i'm NOT bidding a 1250 sq ft hole. maybe that's where YOU are getting caught?*
> 
> 
> ...


were you "genuine" in your request for help here.....yeah, you'd have given us the details of the project....then you'd have said i'm going to use this, this, and this piece or pieces of equipment to do it, and have estimated my time to do this at "x" man-machine hours/days, etc.....being the knowledgeable GC that you are....you'd have your variables sitting there on a spreadsheet ready to plug them in after weighing the alternatives given here. other legit contractors here would have given you a thumbs up, or maybe suggest different machinery, material, staffing ideas to reduce your time on this project to make it more profitable for you. maybe you're right on track? who knows? you came here telling us what your quote was.....and wanting us to tell you if you're too high or low....i have NO clue as to what your overhead is there, how efficient you are, for that matter. and i would doubt many here can give you a legitimate "guesstimate" based on the data you've presented and IMO, would be doing you a great disservice by doing so.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How about you call me and I'll give you a price to do the work for you.

What about radon piping, stone for the footers, material for the garage backfill and shale for the driveway ??


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Because your a pro and not a homeowner or a wannabe I'd say .36 a CF.
> Take that by the square and I'd say $68.00 a square, plus another $44. a square for proper backfill, we use clay because it stays put.


:notworthy

My favorite part is the "Thanks" that went along with this :thumbsup:

:laughing:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah, I almost felt bad about that:whistling


----------

